# Printer Scanner Users Rally to ME!!!



## Doctor X (Apr 20, 2013)

So I was happy with my HP Laser Jet 3055 for a few years. Since I upgraded--finally--to *Mountain Lion*, I find out that, guess what? The scanner does not work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 This has been confirmed by HP--they do not have a driver for it nor do they plan to have one.

I can happily still print--and will. However, I would like to be able to scan. As I searched catalogs and used t3h G00gl3 I find a number of options, but I am concerned that drivers will not be supported in, like, a year.

Thus I figured I would ask fellow Mac users for recommendations? My Mac specs are as in my signature.

Primarily I print black and white--papers written, papers received. For the few times I use color, I can pay for the individual printing. So color printing is not a "must have." 

Suggestions? ::ha::

--J.D.


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 21, 2013)

Have you checked VueScan?


----------



## Doctor X (Apr 21, 2013)

Yes . . . the free/demo version does not seem to recognize the scanner. 

--J.D.


----------



## SGilbert (Apr 21, 2013)

According to their support page, it only works on Windows, not Mac.  

This is the same as my Kodak printer/scanner.  I've resorted to using Apple's own 'Image Capture'. It works well.


----------



## Doctor X (Apr 21, 2013)

SGilbert said:


> I've resorted to using Apple's own 'Image Capture'. It works well.



"No camera or scanner connected."

:cry:

--J.D.


----------



## SGilbert (Apr 21, 2013)

Image capture will show that at first.  My Kodak will show up on the left. Click it, and Image Capture will start.

If your HP will not show on the left column, try going to the 'Help' menu.


----------



## Doctor X (Apr 21, 2013)

None of that shows up.

Here is a screen capture:
	

		
			
		

		
	




As you can see, there is no "select scanner" on right and there is nothing listed under Devices that I can "click."

--J.D.


----------



## SGilbert (Apr 21, 2013)

The left hand column of Image Capture. (the application, not print prefs)


----------



## Doctor X (Apr 21, 2013)

SGilbert said:


> The left hand column of Image Capture. (the application, not print prefs)



There is nothing in the left hand column--it be empty. See the screen grab. Nothing to click. Nothing. 

--J.D.


----------



## SGilbert (Apr 22, 2013)

I'll try ONE LAST TIME.  We're not talking about your print prefs. Image capture is an application included with your system at least since 10.6.  It is still included in 10.8.3--i checked.

Look in your Applications folder (maybe Utilities folder on yours) and find Image Capture.

Here is a brief discussion from Apple's forums:  http://support.apple.com/kb/PH11299


----------



## DeltaMac (Apr 22, 2013)

@SGilbert - - If you look again at the screen shot that Doctor X posted, you'lll notice that the Image Capture window is showing _behind_ the printer pref window, displaying that left column in Image Capture that you mention.
You can't see the window title, but that IS the Image Capture window...


----------



## SGilbert (Apr 22, 2013)

Ah-So! I did miss that.  Sorry Doc.


----------



## Doctor X (Apr 22, 2013)

SGilbert said:


> Ah-So! I did miss that.  Sorry Doc.



JUST when I was going to type in righteous indignation in ALL CAPS!!ELEVNTY!!! 

--J.D.


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 22, 2013)

Hey Doc,

According to the HP trouble shooting page HP Products Print Drivers Supported in 10.8 &#8230; is that maybe the drivers are through Apple's Software Update.  So maybe deleting the current Driver through the Preferences pane and then using Software update to see if you can get the new drivers from Apple.


----------



## Doctor X (Apr 22, 2013)

Satcomer said:


> Hey Doc,



Huh! Of course, I could not find that page when I first searched on this topic. The original page for my model gave sort of a "Mac User? HA!HA!HA!" disclaimer, but my model is listed in your page. *Scratches Head*

I will try that out! 

--J.D.


----------



## DeltaMac (Apr 22, 2013)

It's an exercise in frustration, I think 
The key word is "printing"
 - according to THIS other HP page http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/Document.jsp?objectID=c03411613
Your HP LaserJet 3055 is listed with "NO scan, print-only" from the drivers for Mountain Lion that you can download through Apple.


----------



## Doctor X (Apr 22, 2013)

That IS what I just experienced. Why I try these things on clones. Trying to upgrade the firm ware "bricked" the printer until I force-printed. Do not ask me how I did that! Anyways, I may be scrod in that respect.

I believe I may cross HP off of "The List" of scanner/printers.

Or . . . perhaps I should just get a scanner?

--J.D.


----------

